# Millers at St Monans



## Gavin Gait

There's an article in this weeks Fishing News that a partnership has bought the assests of the old Millers shipyard from the receivers and hope to start work with a workforce of 12 in the next few weeks. Hopefully this will be the start of fishing boat building at St Monans again.


----------



## Derek Roger

I hope so Davie . I sailed with Alex Smith from St Monans whose father at the time owned the yard . They were building " Fifers " ( That was in 1967 )

Regards Derek


----------



## Gavin Gait

Ok here's all the info about the Millers yard that i've been able to find out.

The new company will be called Millers St Monans Ltd and has been established by Willie Meldrum and Robin Briggs of Briggs Marine Ltd.

Willie Meldrum built up Coastal Marine Boatbuilders in Eyemouth before selling the company 4 years ago so he has a proven track record which is good. He has a long standing working relationship with Robin Briggs .

They have scheduled a 3 month modernisation programme for the existing premises and the boatyards initial workforce will consist of 12 highly skilled tradesmen most of whom worked for the two previous owners.

Good news for the East Neuk of Fife !!!


----------



## Tom S

Davie
Is he taking over the fitting out shed in Methil?
TomS


----------



## flyingscotsman

aye aye davie
they will have a bit of work to do to the shed the last time i was along it was a right mess. It will be good to see boats being built there again i've seen a lot of boats launched at millers over the years only wish i'd had a camera 
cheers 
james.


----------



## Gavin Gait

Tom as far as anyone knows they've taken over ALL the assets of the shipyard and with the state the main shed was in when I was down in May was looking in a very poor external condition , but nothing that couldn't be fixed with a few replacement panels a powerclean and a fresh lick of paint.

It will be great news if they can manage to start building boats again.


----------



## Tom S

Thanks for that Davie I wondered what was happening I was quite involved with them at Methil. I know Billy Syvrett has his house up for sale and he working with his Brother in Liverpool
Tom


----------

